# Searching for Coaster Company.



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Can any one please tell me the name of the company that owned several ships ending in Force, Birker Force, Skelwith Force etc. Thank you.


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

Look at the link below for brief history and photo's

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/showallphotos.aspx?mmsi=259561000

Also some more info below

http://britishcoastalshippingcompanies.fotopic.net/c1794481.html

Regards.

Graham


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

W.S. Kennaugh & Co.


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

It was indeed W. S Kennaugh. The following is extracted from 'Steam Coasters & Short Sea Traders' by C.V. Waine (Waine Research Publications 1976):
'.. W. S. Kennaugh & Co., who managed the West Coast Shipping Company, originally at ... Whitehaven. Their first steamer was SCALE FORCE ... Starting with relatively small coasters, Kennaugh's soon had larger vessels .. the company moving to Liverpool in the 1890's. The West Coast Shipping Company was formed in 1905 to take over the six coasters .. ranging from HOLME FORCE to STOCK FORCE, each named after a waterfall (force) in the Lake District.'
The book continues with accounts of the cargoes carried, up to the Kennaugh brothers' retirement in 1958.



janathull said:


> Can any one please tell me the name of the company that owned several ships ending in Force, Birker Force, Skelwith Force etc. Thank you.


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

I was in the Dalegarth Force in the fifties, they were very well built and maintained, I had no reason to criticise this company as I had good memories of her, especially during the strike in Waterford when we were stuck behind the road bridge and were trapped for 2 weeks and couldn't get out


----------



## The Sailorman (Aug 18, 2013)

I sailed on the S/S STOCK FORCE in 1957. We payed of in Blyth when she was 
scraped. Our Main cargos was cement from London to Scotland & coal back
Blyth to London. We did do a load once Newcastle to Liverpool with corn. 
Dennis P


----------



## Craig AD (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello everybody, don't know how to work this site... but I'm trying to get information on the MV Selembe. All I know is she is a Norwegian merchant vessel and I am trying to find out who the company owners are/were in 1972. My father was in the Royal Australian Navy based in Manus Island and was killed on this vessel whilst unloading. Anyone has any information, could you please contact me. Thank you. Craig


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Craig *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------

